# What LED Driver for deck lights?



## bruceiow (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi All i have a set of decklights that have been in few a few years. The lights themselves are still great, but at the end of the summer last year the transformer died :-(

I'm really struggling to find a replacement that will be a good safe replacement. Also if possible I would love to be able to dim the lights. 

The transform that came off was a Saxby Endon Vega 12v EHT-5-IP IP67 5w Constant voltage job. I have found several ebay ones, but all seem to start at 1amp, whereas my small set of 9 leds states on the transformer that 0.022a is the maximum.

The exact transformer is on this discontinued product 

http://www.diy.com/departments/masterlite-blue-led-deck-light-pack-of-8/998146_BQ.prd

Can anyone offer any advice on what I might be able to do to get them running again??


----------



## ssanasisredna (Apr 2, 2017)

bruceiow said:


> Hi All i have a set of decklights that have been in few a few years. The lights themselves are still great, but at the end of the summer last year the transformer died :-(
> 
> I'm really struggling to find a replacement that will be a good safe replacement. Also if possible I would love to be able to dim the lights.
> 
> ...




You can have more amps, not less so the larger one should be okay. Many of the 12V lighting systems with LEDs you can just run on DC and use a 12V PWM dimmer.


----------



## DIWdiver (Apr 4, 2017)

The 0.022A max on that power supply is on the input, not the output, so that's the max it will draw from the line voltage.

ssanasisredna is correct that any 12 VDC supply rated at 5W or higher (or 0.417 A or higher) will work. And any 12V LED dimmer should also work. The hard part is going to be finding that connector. Unless you are comfortable cutting the old one off and attaching it to the new supply. If you get the wires backward you might just destroy all your lights.


----------



## deonpt (May 21, 2018)

Hi bruceiow
Did you find a replacement for the driver for your deck lights?
i have exactly the same problem and wanted to get a replacement too.
thanks


----------

